
Lessons from Moneyball: don't get left behind - llambda
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3098-lessons-from-moneyball-dont-get-left-behind
======
GigabyteCoin
Another related quote from the film: "It's unbelievable how much you don't
know about the game you've been playing all your life." - Mickey Mantle

After 6 very dedicated years, I am constantly amazed with just how much I can
learn in this business every single day.

